# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Автокатастрофа с преданными в Индии

## Dayal Nitai das

Информация взята отсюда:

https://vk.com/lokaramdas

Локарам дас:

Сообщение от Маллика-малы: Один автобус группы Вальмики пр упал с высоты 100м в пропасть, 2 погибли, 1 унесла Ганга, 9 переломаных увезли вертолетами в госпиталь Ришикеш. Только что разговаривала с Вальмики и с Гурудевом. Вальмики держится. Пожалуйста помолитесь все!!! Мы тоже сейчас будем петь киртан.

Новости: http://www.gazeta.ru/auto/2014/06/10_a_6065505.shtml

http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/1030576/

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вальмики прабху был в другом автобусе. С ним все в порядке.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Информация о пострадавших выкладывается в группе Вальмики прабху в контакте: https://vk.com/club62313997

----------


## Лена

Подробности с Indostan.ru об аварии в Гималаях:

Это группа около 50 человек на 4 х темпо тревеллерах, пересекся с ними в Ганготри. После треккинга в Гомукх ребята поехали в Бадринатх и доехали только до Дхарали, предпоследний автобус потерял управление и врезавшись в дерево на обочине дороги свалился в пропасть. Шофер автобуса внезапно отпустил руль, вытаращил глаза и перестал контролировать ситуацию, близко сидящие люди попытались перехватить руль но было поздно....рядом в Дхарали военная база и индийские военные оперативно вытащили всех людей.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Официальное обращение Владимира Слепцова:

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья и доброжелатели нашего тура!
Примите мои самые наилучшие пожелания в Вашей жизни!

Хочу попросить у Вас прощения за столь долгое молчание. Оно никак не связанно с нежеланием выходить в эфир. Просто все эти дни наша команда находилась и сейчас находится в максимально активном режиме, кроме того оставить группу без поддержки и заботы было бы не правильно. Средства массовой информации и разные социальные сети доносят разного рода информацию, которая будоражит сознание людей. Там есть правдивые и не правдивые толкования. Попробую их прояснить:

Во-первых, мы хотим выразить глубокое соболезнование родственникам погибших и пострадавших в этой катастрофе… Мы понимаем, как больно переживать утрату близких Вашему сердцу людей. Очень сложно сейчас переносить эти события на законы судьбы, т.к. в этом состоянии даже простая логика не находит оправдания. Должно пройти время, и тогда можно будет с полной серьёзностью рассматривать происшедшее опираясь на естественные законы этого мира.

В СМИ говорят, что я не выхожу на связь и «прячусь», якобы молюсь об усопших… Это не правда. Мой телефон и телефоны нашей команды включены круглосуточно. С первых минут этого события мы общаемся с родственниками погибших и пострадавших, и при всём этом так же решаем все необходимые вопросы, связанные с организацией оказания первой, необходимой помощи всем категориям людей, которые так или иначе имеют отношение к происходящему. Если поставить на наше место простого человека, то он, как минимум, сойдёт с ума в первые 30-ть минут. Почему с нами этого не произошло? Это не наши заслуги… Это заслуги всех тех, кто с первых минут начал молиться за погибших, за родственников погибших, за родственников пострадавших и за самих пострадавших, за группу и за команду, которая взяла на себя этот сильный психический удар.

Также можно смело сказать, что многие из автобуса, с которым случилось это страшное происшествие, родились «в рубашках». Высота падения от 50 до 70-ти метров. И по всей мирской логике, все должны были разбиться на смерть. Но от этого падения погиб только один человек. Один умер в больнице (сердце не выдержало). И один пропал без вести. Так же то, что рядом находился военный госпиталь с хорошо организованной инфраструктурой - это тоже не случайный фактор. Огромную благодарность стоит выразить Индийскому правительству за быструю реакцию на происходящее. Они не спрашивали нас о страховках и т.д. И до сих пор им это не интересно. Ни за какие деньги уже не вернёшь усопших. Многие спрашивают о том, как мы собираемся выплачивать компенсацию не имея страховки… Так же многие в недоумении: как можно было ехать без страховки. Этот тур не коммерческий и обычные для коммерческих туров требования здесь не предъявляются. Суть страхования – это не избавить от потерь или риска. Страховка не уменьшает риск, она только может каким-то образом финансово покрыть ущерб. Если человеку суждено умереть, то никакая страховка не поможет. И вряд ли потом можно будет «загладить» рану компенсацией после потери близкого человека. Это не любовь… «Дайте мне денег, и я останусь довольным…» Это глупо. Это не значит, что мы никак не будем реагировать на требования о компенсации. Это только вопрос здравого смысла. Мир не без добрых людей!

Со дня аварии и до сих пор ведутся поиски Александра Прокопьева. Правительство Индии обещает проводить все необходимые действия по поиску до тех пор, пока что-либо не обнаружат. Ежедневно мы связываемся с этой группой, но пока поиски не привели к результатам.

Очень благодарю всю группу нашего Харинама Тура! В нём люди разных верований и убеждений. И тем не менее, никто не пал духом, а наоборот все объединились в одну, крепкую и дружную семью! Здесь очень разумные и здравомыслящие люди. Каждый из них отнёсся с глубоким понимание к происходящему. С 2008 года через этот тур прошло очень много людей, и у всех оставались только позитивные эмоции. У всех судьба начала меняться в лучшую сторону. Идея этого тура помочь людям разобраться во внутренних трудностях и открыть в себе духовный потенциал человека. Организаторы тура не имеют никаких корыстных желаний от этого мероприятия. Многие считают этот тур «Кришнаитским»… Это не так. В нём участвуют люди разных конфессий и национальностей. Хоть я и последователь Вайшнавской традиции, я не пытаюсь в этом туре менять вероубеждённость людей. Наоборот: хотелось бы чтоб верующие разных традиций становились более дружными и веротерпимыми друг к другу. Смерть - она не Христианская, не Индийская или Мусульманская… Она просто смерть.

В заключении, хочу обратиться ко всей мировой общественности, т.к. в нашем туре есть граждане разных стран мира, не только стран СНГ. Пожалуйста, отнеситесь к этому событию с пониманием цивилизованных людей. Каждый из нас, в любой момент может оказаться в подобной ситуации. В мире гибнут десятки людей ежедневно. Законы времени неумолимо делают своё дело. Давайте начнём трезво смотреть на мир, и на события происходящие в нём. Никто не хочет зла! Но оно приходит… Причина - это наша разрозненность… Давайте объединяться и не идти на поводу у своих эмоций. Поддерживайте друг друга и вдохновляйте на позитивное мышление.

Желаем всем всего доброго и светлого в жизни! Пусть утихнут бури в сердцах тех, кто с претензией был настроен к нам. Претензии могут быть только у родственников погибших и пострадавших в этой катастрофе. И мы готовы их слушать и делать всё что будет в наших силах.

С искренним уважением Владимир Слепцов (Вальмики дас)

Источник: http://vk.com/club62313997

----------

